# Bank Accounts in HK



## LONDON34UK

Please can anyone offer any advice about opening a bank account in HK. I am English and moving to HK tomorrow and will want to set up a bank account as I start my new job next week. Someone asked this same question in April and his post had 434 views, but no replies.

My work visa application is going through now. Can I open an account before this comes through ? How long does it take to set up. What banks are good for Expats ?

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## dunmovin

LONDON34UK said:


> Please can anyone offer any advice about opening a bank account in HK. I am English and moving to HK tomorrow and will want to set up a bank account as I start my new job next week. Someone asked this same question in April and his post had 434 views, but no replies.
> 
> My work visa application is going through now. Can I open an account before this comes through ? How long does it take to set up. What banks are good for Expats ?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Paul


HSBC is the bank we used and had no problem with them. So long as you are depositing money there shouldbe no problem. The account can be opened within a day or two but credit and atm cards will take a bit longer.


----------



## Sandrine7

You need to remember that hk works better and faster than uk and that it is very easy to open an account over there. Hsbc is my bank and have been happy with it. Do not worry about it! You life style is about to change and u are entering in a world where things are possible and work! Good luck and have fun in hk!


----------



## LONDON34UK

Went into a branch of HSBC on Friday and opened a Advantage account in 5 minutes. Came out with a bank card and a cheque book, all very fast. Just needed to show my UK driving license as proof of address and my passport. Gave my HK office address for correspondence.


----------



## dunmovin

LONDON34UK said:


> Went into a branch of HSBC on Friday and opened a Advantage account in 5 minutes. Came out with a bank card and a cheque book, all very fast. Just needed to show my UK driving license as proof of address and my passport. Gave my HK office address for correspondence.


when you get your HK id card ... go back to the branch and change the identification from your UK license to the ID card. It will make things easier later on


----------



## LONDON34UK

OK, I will be getting a HK ID card when my working visa application is processed. Thanks for the tip.

When I opened the bank account, they also offered me a credit card.


----------

